# Нетрадиционная медицина в лечении позвоночника



## Странник (14 Май 2007)

*Межпозвонковая грыжа L5\S1*

Здравствуйте все. Позвольте мне вмешаться в Ваш разговор. Я случайно попал на этот сайт, полазил по нему несколько дней, он заинтересовал меня. У меня вопрос ко всем - как Вы относитесь к применению природных средств при решении проблем с позвоночником? Я деревенский житель и то, о чем Вы говорите на форуме, мне в диковинку. С уважением, Странник.


----------



## Ell (14 Май 2007)

Уважаемый Странник, всё должно быть с умом. Народная медицина - тоже.
Если у Вас есть что обсудить - давайте


----------



## Странник (15 Май 2007)

*Надеюсь на помощь !*

Здравствуйте, уважаемые участники форума. Позвольте мне внести скромную лепту в Ваше обсуждение. Наталья Владиславовна, на мой взгляд, в первую очередь Вам нужно восстановить нервную систему и внутреннее равновесие. При помощи медикаментозных препаратов, Вы вряд ли это сможете сделать. 

Я рекомендую Вам воспользоваться природными средствами. Возьмите в равных частях траву пустырника, зверобоя (больший положительный эффект будет если Вы найдете масла из этих растений), ромашку, кипрей и клевер красный. Хорошо  перемешайте этот сбор и вечером 1 ст. л. заварите в термосе 0,5 л. кипятка. Пусть все настоится ночь. Утром, перед едой за 20-30 мин выпейте примерно 150-170 мл настоя мелкими глотками, заедая 1 ч. л. меда. Извините, закончу потом

Добавлено через 4 часа 20 минут 
Извиняюсь за перерыв. Тоже самое сделать в обед и ужин. Дополнительно к этому я рекомендовал бы еще пчелинную пергу с прополисом. Если это аптечная настойка, то 20-30 капель три раза в день за 20-30 мин до еды. Но лучше настойка 20-30%-я, здесь дозу нужно уменьшить, начать с 10 капель. Пергу принимать дозой по 1 ч. л. три раза в день. Но это если нет индивидуальной непереносимости на пчелопродукты и аллергии на травы. 

Скорей всего у Вас в крови вирус и его необходимо убрать. Эо общие рекомендации, лучше если компаненты и дозу подбирать в зависимости от состояния организма. В большинстве случаев (до 90%) применение пчелопродукции снимает боль и отеки. Вообще-то Вашу проблему нужно решать комплексно, разбив на этапы. С уважением, Странник.


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (15 Май 2007)

*Надеюсь на помощь !*

Здравствуйте, Странник! Большое спасибо, что вы откликнулись на мою тему! Я очень трогательно отношусь к нетрадиционной медицине, к природным методам лечения, конечно, без фанатизма. Естественно, что многим на этом форуме, более или менее, необходимо восстановление энергетики. Удары бывают разные, в т.ч. и эмоциональные. Все это отражается на человеке рано или поздно...Все это, с удовольствием, можно обсудить в другом разделе, если хотите.  

Купила пустырник и зверобой, завтра поищу остальные компоненты. Мой доктор посоветовал просто настойку пустырника, но мне, все же, кажется, что на почки это скажется негативно-это же спиртовой раствор. Про "Новопассит" отзывы, как о чисто коммерческом препарате. Так что попью травки.

Непереносимости на мед и проч. нет. Наоборот, уже долгое время сама утром пью стакан теплой воды с 1 ч.л. меда и 1\2 лимона , и даю дочери. (натощак) Так что, спасибо за советы, они очень пригодятся!


----------



## vivis (25 Май 2007)

А что вы думаете об иглоукалывании, я вот, например, слышал про доктора Орлова, что вы про него думаете?


----------



## mia (8 Июн 2007)

vivis написал(а):


> А что вы думаете об иглоукалывании, я вот, например, слышал про доктора Орлова, что вы про него думаете?


Я тоже слышала про центр доктора Орлова. Там лечат проблемы со спиной при помощи сеансов  мануальной терапии и восточного аромомассажа, затем можно закрепить лечение курсом иглоукалывания. Лично мне всегда массажики помогают, правда ненадолго. Вот думаю в этот центр обратиться.


----------



## kuka (8 Июн 2007)

А мне помогли сапропелевые грязи санатория Тараскуль. После второй процедуры почувствовала улучшение. Говорят в санатории Ахманка грязи еще эффективнее.


----------



## Valeria (9 Июн 2007)

Если можно считать авторские лечебные упражнения необычными, то я тоже лечила позвоночник нетрадиционными методами. Сначала в клинике делала упражнения, потом стала дома сама - они легкие. Правда пропускать нельзя, надо стараться постоянно делать, тогда помогают ощутимо.

А вообще я против лекарств. Кстати, мне еще пиявок ставили и иголочки. Иголочки - не знаю как, вроде ничего особенного не почувствовала, а вот после пиявок знаете, такое ощущение легкости появлялось во всем теле. Ну и двигаться проще стало, боль почти сразу прошла. Клиника называется "Мастерская здоровья". Я была на их сайте  и мне они приглянулись тем, что химии вредной всякой в лечении минимум используют. Вокруг и так экология страдает, зачем я еще себя засорять буду.


----------



## vivis (12 Июн 2007)

Не знаю, что на счет пиявок, я ими никогда не пользовался, но иголочки вполне помогают, если их грамотно ставить  Вам кто процедуры делал?


----------

